# Saddlebred needs discipline!



## cherrin07 (Mar 19, 2014)

5 year old Saddlebred mare 15h. Had every intention of doing saddleseat, but she has a such a great personality and easy way of going I'd hate to pad her feet up and stick her in a stall. So I would like to just enjoy her. 

Wondering what discipline her conformation would be better for. We have dabbled a little bit in dressage. But she loves the trail, very sure footed and loves to go. Not phased by commotion. She LOVES to jump, not sure if she has the body for it but she can jump from a stand still over of her 5 ft. stall door. The other day she easily jumped a round bale while running around the pasture.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is long all over... and needs condition. Get her out on the trails. 

But before you do anything, find someone who knows how to trim a horse's feet. She is so down on her heels that it looks like her toes are actually UP. Especially in the back! She also has capped hocks from either insufficient bedding or stall kicking or something.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

From your title, I thought you were saying your saddlebred _needs _discipline (as in she is undiciplined):lol: rather than, saddlebred needs a discipline.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought the same as RGF! If your mare likes trail riding-do trail riding. I wouldn't do any jumping at this point. Whoever has been doing her feet, has not done her any favors-that needs to be fixed-ASAP! You can trail ride in any kind of saddle-we have horses for our enjoyment first off, right? So get her healthy, happy & doing what she likes, and as you two become accustomed to each other, you can add in things like sidepassing, shoulder in, shoulder out, other fun things to keep both your minds engaged. Good luck & have fun w/her!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Her feet are quite scary! And she is extremely long. I don't know much about saddlebreds but It looks like she could use some muscle and some rounding and conditioning. I think she'd make a good dressage horse for a lower level. I don't know their capability though so I could be wrong. 
I haven't heard much of what a saddlebred competes besides halter and racking!!


----------



## cherrin07 (Mar 19, 2014)

Red Gate Farm said:


> From your title, I thought you were saying your saddlebred _needs _discipline (as in she is undiciplined):lol: rather than, saddlebred needs a discipline.


Hahaha! She probably could use both honestly. 

I haven't done much riding due to her age and I am working on putting some weight on her first. As far as her feet go she has very big saddlebred feet. And that is all the heel her conformation will grow. I had been using a barefoot trimmer but recently moved and my new trimmer is trying to improve her angles some but at most he can only do it by 1 degree. And it doesn't help I am in Oklahoma in the middle of quarter horse country :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Since she already enjoys the trails, I'd say make her into the best trail riding horse she can be, while you explore other disciplines. You could get into competitive trail riding, where you are asked to open a mailbox from the horse, open and close gates, manuever all kinds of terrain and other USEFUL tasks. A few years of this, and you can have an unspookable show horse...or just thoroughly enjoy a seasoned trail horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You can still ride saddle seat. They have a class called country pleasure where they are not shod up


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

The legs are very skinny looking more the front than back.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

cherrin07 said:


> And it doesn't help I am in Oklahoma in the middle of quarter horse country :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That shouldn't be relevant. A horse is a horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ I think what she means by that is that QH farriers sometimes don't know how to trim a gaited horse if the owner is wanting a specifically gaited-horse trim job (generally long toes and high heels. Not good for the feet, but neither are pads and weights).

However, Cherrin, I'm thinking that since you won't be showing saddleseat, you can just get a good normal trim done on your mare. Any GOOD farrier will follow the horse's natural balance and be able to trim the horse properly, regardless of the breed.


----------



## cherrin07 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> That shouldn't be relevant. A horse is a horse.


Oh it is. Most dont even know what a saddlebred is. You cant trim them like quarter horses and expect it to look the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherrin07 (Mar 19, 2014)

Endiku said:


> ^ I think what she means by that is that QH farriers sometimes don't know how to trim a gaited horse if the owner is wanting a specifically gaited-horse trim job (generally long toes and high heels. Not good for the feet, but neither are pads and weights).
> 
> However, Cherrin, I'm thinking that since you won't be showing saddleseat, you can just get a good normal trim done on your mare. Any GOOD farrier will follow the horse's natural balance and be able to trim the horse properly, regardless of the breed.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherrin07 (Mar 19, 2014)

You would think so! But I am very limited on farriers where I live. I have yet to to find a barefoot trimmer that comes out to where I live :/ But Ive got a shoer trimming her feet now so we will see how it goes. I will try to post some updated pics in 6 months and see how they are looking. Because I definitely agree there things that need addressed to ensure her soundness later in life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The point is the trimmer should suit the trim to the horse/horse's shape.

The breed doesn't matter.

Trimming to a set standard, within a breed or out, is BAD.

I would have no faith in a trimmer that said "I can't trim this breed" wtf?

Find a GOOD trimmer/farrier, and it doesn't matter which other breeds they do.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

She is very long and lean/thin. She needs weight and muscling. I would like to see her neck have more muscle. I suggest letting her gain the weight, then when you ride go to trails. Get her condtioned. I also used to live in oklahoma not to far from you. There are good farriers. You have to find them though. Call barns, ask for recommendations. Oklahoma has a good variety of horses. Appys, Arabs, Paints, QH.. Etc


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

cherrin07 said:


> Oh it is. Most dont even know what a saddlebred is. You cant trim them like quarter horses and expect it to look the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just visited a local Saddlebred barn. Even the non-gaited, non-Saddlebred horses were shod somewhat similar to the Saddlebreds. So sad!


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 5 y/o Saddlebred as well. We are in training for jumping right now - just local small shows, so nothing over 2'6" most likely. However, her build is quite different. Looks like your gal needs some topline, and is downhill quite a bit. Also, I agree with most the others - her breed should not impact her trim at all. My farrier trims my Saddlebred, QH, Appendix, TB and Oldenburg with the same method - to the angle of their natural hoof. My Saddlebred gets bored easily, but is quite the spooker. While she would not make a good trail horse, I have noticed that mixing things up in the ring really helps. Don't let yourself get stuck in one genre! If she loves to jump, then have some jumping sessions. Just depends on what you're goals are. And dressage is good for any horse/rider.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Aesthetic said:


> Her feet are quite scary! And she is extremely long. I don't know much about saddlebreds but It looks like she could use some muscle and some rounding and conditioning. I think she'd make a good dressage horse for a lower level. I don't know their capability though so I could be wrong.
> I haven't heard much of what a saddlebred competes besides halter and racking!!



<======== Actually ASBs are out there excelling in dressage  Agreed that this one is conformed to probably do well in lower level - however dressage training would definitely benefit her topline and overall strength  Feed her and hit the trails first. I have an ASB - he's quite a bit thicker horse who loves trails  we will be pursuing western dressage with him as well as western pleasure - he looks real good in western tack


----------



## Darkdapples (Oct 3, 2013)

Totally agree with everyone else: her feet are in need of a good corrective shoeing or trimming.

Anyways, her conformation looks similar to other jumpers I've seen. She may not have perfect conformation, but she has a deceptively well conformed hind end for jumping 

The conformational similarities i see between her and other jumpers are: equilateral triangle in the hind, shorter croup, flatter top line, strait legs with heavy bone, longer bottom line than top line, and nice larger feet (better for their joints). She stands very slightly under herself in front, but a lot of jumpers are conformed that way. She has a more upright shoulder which is good for jumping due to the fact the horse can tuck its legs higher. 

I actually see quite heavy bone for such a light body, which to me says durability, and less stress on her bones over jumps. 
If she has the heart for jumping, do it, because I honestly see a prospect after you're done conditioning her!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

She's very much on the thin side and needs some groceries. Please get some weight on her, address the feet issue and then make her a kick-butt trail horse! They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When she's properly trimmed she'll start moving better. Find a good farrier with a complete understanding of leg structure.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't believe she's under weight at all. While some muscle tone wouldn't hurt, Saddlesbreds are naturally on the leaner side. My mare gets plenty of food, and has the same build. Your mare has no apparent ribs showing, and her hip is covered nicely. Just work on her topline, perhaps. However, she's probably never going to be bulky (at least a healthy weight).


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

thatkrayz said:


> I don't believe she's under weight at all. While some muscle tone wouldn't hurt, Saddlesbreds are naturally on the leaner side. My mare gets plenty of food, and has the same build. Your mare has no apparent ribs showing, and her hip is covered nicely. Just work on her topline, perhaps. However, she's probably never going to be bulky (at least a healthy weight).


 
Her spine, her hips and the last vertebrae on her croup are clearly visible. I know ASB's aren't bulky like a QH, but I've had a few years of experience with ASB's at my barn and this one is thin.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

First thing I thought was she needs some groceries. She is quite thin. 

What about the William Shatner Saddlebred classes.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

She is fine boned and undermuscled.. she definitely needs to gain weight but not a whole bunch.. because she is little bit light boned so putting a huge amount of weight might not be good for her.. I'd say feed her good hay and higher protein / low starch feed + supplemental rice brand or flax meal and hit the trails - she needs to build good weight = muscle


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

While I don't disagree that she could gain some more weight, I think "very thin" is a bit of an overstatment. When I think of "very thin," this is defnitely not what comes to mind.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^that's OK....it appears we have different opinions on very thin....

I agree with whoever said to try the Shatner and Country Western Pleasure classes. A barnmate of mine showed her ASB in both for years and did very well at the big one in St. Louis.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, she is thin but not awfully so. I wouldn't hesitate to ride her. Give her groceries and maybe wait on working her hard. She needs muscle too.

Also agree, she has a small frame, she's never going to look bulky or fat. She does need weight but not a ton.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

cherrin07 said:


> Oh it is. Most dont even know what a saddlebred is. You cant trim them like quarter horses and expect it to look the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I had a quarter horse trimmer doing my saddlebreds for years. A hoof is a hoof and the trim is based on the conformation of the horse not the breed. Yes, some of the park horses grow the feet a bit longer (not all) and some wear pads (not all) Trim the horses hoof to fit the horse and go from there. If she has a lot of natural motion and you fancy trying Saddleseat then give Country Pleasure a go. If you prefer dressage, give that a go. Saddlebreds are incredibly versatile horses. What gets people into trouble is when they are trying to get motion out of a horse that just isn't as naturally gifted in that way.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't believe this horse is a small frame, in that third photo look at those back legs, that is a lot of bone, I think in that photo the horse looks so wonky because it needs some bulk. The front legs look weird because of no muscle.
Put 150 pounds on that horse and she could do anything.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The problem with her feet is she has broken back hoof angles. It doesn't matter what breed she is, it's still incorrect and puts strain on her tendons. I would hope any farrier, barefoot, pro, QH or Saddlebred farrier would take care of that. I'm surprised a barefoot trimmer would leaver her that way, at the very least I would hope they would back up her toes. It's not about growing more heel, it's about getting the angles right. 

Best of luck, I bet she's a blast to ride.


----------

